# R222 concours wax



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Is it any good? 

Polished bliss have it on half price, worth having or not?:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip its very easy to apply,buff off,looks very very good,smells lovely but its not durable at all which is its only downside.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Ross said:


> Yip its very easy to apply,buff off,looks very very good,smells lovely but its not durable at all which is its only downside.


Good summer wax for a garage queen then??:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Good summer wax for a garage queen then??:thumb:


Superb for that,I have had 2 coats last around 6 weeks which is not too bad but if you can be arsed to re apply it say every month it would be ideal.
On well prepped paint it looks fantastic,punches well above its weight.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Ross said:


> Superb for that,I have had 2 coats last around 6 weeks which is not too bad but if you can be arsed to re apply it say every month it would be ideal.
> On well prepped paint it looks fantastic,punches well above its weight.


Great:thumb: I feel a purchase coming along now:thumb:

Got £5 OFF Iron cut too :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Great:thumb: I feel a purchase coming along now:thumb:
> 
> *Got £5 OFF Iron cut too* :thumb:


I went for that:thumb:Annoyed not I should have got some R222 wax but I have the Original P21's wax which is the same as the R222.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Go for it. Looks amazing, super easy to use. Only down side is durability but it's minor and makes up for it in it's other qualities. I love the stuff!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It has to be one of the easiest waxes I have ever used.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

my 2nd fave wax.

you need it in your life.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Serious said:


> my 2nd fave wax.
> 
> you need it in your life.


Its for a garage queen....Worth getting some wekstat while I'm at it?:thumb:


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

I first found this site when I was looking for a "proper wax". At that time one of the most popular waxes was P21S, which I went out and got. R222 is just the new name as far as I understand.

P21S is very easy to apply and buff off and leaves a very nice finish. As has been said before it's not the most durable wax but it does look good and re-applying is a doddle as it is so easy to use.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great product - so easy to use, beads tightly and looks good, but as said it will need reapplying every month or so in normal conditions, but then how many people here dont wax their car at every month during the decent weather months?


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

R222 concours has to be the original 'bling' wax! Super easy to use with a super oily / glossy finish...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As above really, superb wax if you're prepared to reapply monthly to keep on top of it. It's a breeze to use too, and leaves a superb finish.

Bargain for £14.


----------



## d.g (Jul 13, 2010)

I quite often used to stick a coat of this over several coats of 915 and never had any problems with durability that way. Its ideal for ease and speed in use, and at shows.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

That Polished Bliss offer does look very tempting to stock up on... 14 quid a bash... superb value for money!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s/r222 Concours very easy to apply and buff off , it comes with nice applicator .
P21s adds super glassy blingy wet look .I like it especially on silver car . the durability between 2-3 weeks . 
P21s Paintwork cleanser adds nice gloss before apply p21s Concours :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> P21s/r222 Concours very easy to apply and buff off , it comes with nice applicator .
> P21s adds super glassy blingy wet look .I like it especially on silver car . the durability between 2-3 weeks .
> P21s Paintwork cleanser adds nice gloss before apply p21s Concours :thumb:


Thanks Maxi...

Its half price at polished bliss.............:thumb:

With you in Qatar might be worth a purchase.:wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

slkman said:


> That Polished Bliss offer does look very tempting to stock up on... 14 quid a bash... superb value for money!


Go for it mate because its a very good wax:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Ross said:


> Go for it mate because its a very good wax:thumb:


Ordered 2 this morning:thumb: Garage queen getting some coats over winter


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the headsup...just ordered a couple. I (rightly or wrongly) use R222 over Colly 476 and it works great for me on silver....just do another coat of R222 every month or so...very quick and easy to use so not a problem.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

is R222 ok on black metallic, i only ask because it says on PB site for all solid finishes.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

knightstemplar said:


> is R222 ok on black metallic, i only ask because it says on PB site for all solid finishes.


P21s/R222 suitable for all metallic colours , i used it many times on my black metallic car , P21s adds high gloss , very bright shine it look like sealant "look" but with more "wetness" .P21s Concours is soft wax , very easy to use adds high gloss (no darken paint ) suitable for all colours especially light colours .

The new P21s/R222 100% Carnuba wax Hard Carnuba and dry , adds warm shine and Suitable for dark colours only . P21s/R222 100% Carnuba difficult to apply but easy when buff off .


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

the 2 times ive tried applying my p21s over a sealant on metallic grey and silver, it has dulled the reflections and gloss


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i've just got meself some lol

Thanks for making me spend more money i shouldn't be spending


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Well i've just got meself some lol
> 
> Thanks for making me spend more money i shouldn't be spending


No problem, always a pleasure spending money:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

domino said:


> the 2 times ive tried applying my p21s over a sealant on metallic grey and silver, it has dulled the reflections and gloss


P21s + Sealant = Zero Depth ! I think the surface will become very very silvery and amplify the defects and orange peel .(if there)
As you know domino some guys like the silvery look !

domino ..Is there any similarity between P21s and Lusso oro ?

.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

ive only used lusso oro once on my solid black car

and last time i used p21s on solid black was about 3 years ago, so its hard for me to compare

p21s was one of the first true wowo waxes, its a classic, but i think the game has moved on now with the likes of vic red and even some of the cg waxes (e-zyme especially)

there probably are better looking waxes out there than lusso, but for me the smell and ease of use are the highlights, and thus the most enjoyable wax ive used


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Any chalk residue when use Lusso oro ?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Any chalk residue when use Lusso oro ?


Got this on my next wax to buy...So keen to know more about it too:thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I have been using R222 concourse wax during the summer and love the stuff. It looks great and has the bonus of being a joy to apply and remove.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

It's also good at creating 'bling' wheels too. Just rub a bit of EZ Creme on your alloys and buff off, apply some R222 Concours, leave for a while and buff off... there you have it - bling wheels...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well my Pot should be turning up tomorrow 

So i'll plop some straight onto a lovely Red TTRS i am doing tomorrow


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Well my Pot should be turning up tomorrow
> 
> So i'll plop some straight onto a lovely Red TTRS i am doing tomorrow


Are you going to post it up then???????:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

3 coats of P21s Concours on trunk only


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> 3 coats of P21s Concours on trunk only


Maxi you should be ashamed showing such PORN this early in the morning:argie:

Looks great!!! got 2 tubs turning up in post tomorrow I hope:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

This my rating  for P21s

Reflectivity *1 2 3 4 5 *

Glossiness *1 2 3 4 5 *

Richness * 1 2 3 4 5 *


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I bet it feels really slick too.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this still on sale, I can't see it on their site as on sale??


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

toddy2 said:


> Is this still on sale, I can't see it on their site as on sale??


Just read the polishedbliss offer on here 30minutes after the offer ended!!:devil:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

toddy2 said:


> Just read the polishedbliss offer on here 30minutes after the offer ended!!:devil:


Dam, hate it when that happens. I have missed loads in the past.

975 lookers in here, an some bought 2 so it went fast I reckon.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I will be posting the job up tomorrow as i've got a few bits to do on the RS :thumb:


----------

